# Calling all land owners in spain!



## hughston (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi,
I am looking for somebody who either owns a plot of land in Spain that may require looking after, occasional maintenance or even everyday work doing, or even to rent a small plot from a landowner.
My idea is to look after it for them, carry out maintenance work and whatever else may be required, depending on the situation.
In return I ask only that I can park my self-converted, small camper van there and live in it. It is NOT one of these large (some call eye-sore) camper vans, it is a converted LDV Convoy (the low roof version, basically same size and roughly same shape as a transit but not as ugly) which is blue and looks like it is a works van and is in tidy condition. Reason being, I have converted it with much love, for myself to live in and i don't want to give it up.
As I have read here that UK vans cannot be registered in spain and like everywhere else, life is becoming damn hard to live whichever way you choose, I'm thinking this may be a solution.
Please, if you or somebody you know could possibly help out in this matter, or any advice whether this is even viable, do let me know.
Thanks ever so much...
Hughston.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome

What part of Spain are you looking to relocate to?
Is it you or have you a partner?
What would you do for facilities? etc

Maiden


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

hughston said:


> , or any advice whether this is even viable, do let me know.
> Thanks ever so much...
> Hughston.


 
is this where we say Earth calling HUGHSTON

 :ranger:

:focus:

yes you do need to do a lot more research into your plans, what parts of Spain have you enjoyed most.....

Do you know of many places in london which will offer free parking in this manner


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mayotom said:


> is this where we say Earth calling HUGHSTON
> 
> 
> yes you do need to do a lot more research into your plans, what parts of Spain have you enjoyed most.....
> ...


I´m not sure how relevant this response is. Rural Spain is nothing like London and I´m sure it will be much easier to find somewhere to live peacefully on a bit of land somewhere, in exchange for some work now and again.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I´m not sure how relevant this response is. Rural Spain is nothing like London and I´m sure it will be much easier to find somewhere to live peacefully on a bit of land somewhere, in exchange for some work now and again.


it has to be mentioned that he wouldn't be able to legally use the van on the road though, once he is resident here


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Perhaps you should try _*helpx*_ which has been recommended by various people on the forum. You can work on different projects for food and board, or in your case food and a parking space...


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I´m not sure how relevant this response is. Rural Spain is nothing like London and I´m sure it will be much easier to find somewhere to live peacefully on a bit of land somewhere, in exchange for some work now and again.


But the Earth calling Hughston bit was quite amusing though...

I can see ... um ... waste disposal being a bit of a problem.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> But the Earth calling Hughston bit was quite amusing though...
> 
> I can see ... um ... waste disposal being a bit of a problem.


Do what the bears do?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Do what the bears do?


Yuk!!

Not in my garden!!:yuck:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Yuk!!
> 
> Not in my garden!!:yuck:


NIMBY!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Perhaps you should try _*helpx*_ which has been recommended by various people on the forum. You can work on different projects for food and board, or in your case food and a parking space...


Workaway is similar:

Find host families and organizations as a volunteer, for gap year, work and travel. Europe


----------



## hughston (Oct 13, 2010)

*HUGHSTON, we may have a problem!*



xabiachica said:


> NIMBY!!!


Thanks people, great advice and I've decided not to go against or bend the rules, I will sell my van here, buy a different one there and convert it. Its a lot of fun anyway and if I can find a small plot of land where at least I could work on it from and possibly live nearby or right by it, i.e. camp or something would be great.
So, I'll continue hunting on the net for anybody with a small plot or even back yard and a garage or something like that.
Thanks again and to answer one of the other questions - I like all of spain so I'm not too fussy where i might land!
Cheers and see you round here, will probably stick around on the forum and when i make it to where im going you'll probably be hearing about it!
I do have a lot of time for forums, you always learn a lot, and get good advice from those who know!
Thanks again for all the great info! Ciao.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hughston said:


> Thanks people, great advice and I've decided not to go against or bend the rules, I will sell my van here, buy a different one there and convert it. Its a lot of fun anyway and if I can find a small plot of land where at least I could work on it from and possibly live nearby or right by it, i.e. camp or something would be great.
> So, I'll continue hunting on the net for anybody with a small plot or even back yard and a garage or something like that.
> Thanks again and to answer one of the other questions - I like all of spain so I'm not too fussy where i might land!
> Cheers and see you round here, will probably stick around on the forum and when i make it to where im going you'll probably be hearing about it!
> ...




its the lack of facilities that worries me..


----------



## Canfrank (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow.............I thought my idea was uniquely crafted; till i read your thread! Doin similar in t'camper in next two weeks heading for Malaga/Cadiz. If you get overwhelmed with work offers im a great number two; dig holes, prune trees fix stuff etc; drop me a line. 
Good luck


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

When we first moved here we befriended a young German who was living with his dog in a quite posh Mercedes campervan on a patch of land on the campo. He had no permission to live there as although he had made efforts he couldn't trace the owner. He began to cultivate the land and put in a lot of hard work doing so. The land he was squatting on was kept clean and tidy. He worked when he could - we often invented jobs for him so he had at least some money - and when he had no money he scavenged good but out-of-sellby-date food from supermarket bins. We ended up doing his washing and very often feeding him and his dog.
After about eight months the police moved him on. All his hard work on his fruit and vegetable garden was for nothing.
Since then he has moved all over Southern Spain and Portugal and is now back in this area, on some waste ground beside our local puti-club.
It can't be an easy lifestyle....


----------

